# 2012 Poalris Ranger 800 Crew Sputters & Dies



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a 2012 Polaris Ranger 800 Crew and today I was riding it for about an hour then all of a sudden it starting sputtering, loosing power, and acted as if it was about to die. If I let off the gas and let it sit in neutral for a few moments I can then go another 50 yards and it all starts over again. Never had this problem before. Gas tank is nearly full with pretty fresh gas. I have read on line that it may be fuel pump or possoble water or dirt in gas tank. I have pretty easy on my ranger and have never had it in deep water, but I do pressure wash every so often so maybe I could blow some water into the tank. HELP! I am confident someone else has seen this scenario before. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Had the same problem with my brute. I bought it from a guy who let it sit so my initial thought was fuel issues. Syphoned gas, put HEET isopropyl alcohol in it, ran fine. A month later, it did it again and especially when in hog wallers, it would just choke out....but it's a EFI so I was like ???? Took it to Pasadena Kawasaki and it was the spark plugs. They were charred. Go figure


----------

